# What to do with dead Coyotes



## Arnton Tiger

I want to start coyote hunting this year, but I'm not sure what I'll do with the ones I kill.....if I kill any.

I would like to get one stuffed or at least get one tanned. But after that, I just don't know what to do with them. Do you just let them lay where they fall? Is there a market for them? Is there a bounty on them? If so, where can you sell them?

Thanks.

AT


----------



## Rednek

You can do one of two things.

After you send one to your local taxidermist you can sell them to your local fur buyer or tan them yourself.

As with any natural resource....don't let it go to waste.


----------



## Bassnpro1

I personally don't mess with the things. I don't like letting them lay, but they stink so bad I just can't bring myself to skin them out.


----------



## yakfish

Eat 'em


----------



## Kyfisherman1

yea skin em out, cut out the tenderloins, soak them in milk for a few hours in the fridge.. take them out and pour on some worcesterchire sauce, a1, and some red cooking wine, and let them sit like that a few more hours, roll in flour, fry them up and enjoy! hard to beat


----------



## Arnton Tiger

I live in central Ohio. Anyone know of a local fur buyer that might purchase a coyote? If so, how much should I expect to get paid?

Thanks.

AT


----------



## T-180

In Marysville, Richard Westfall buys fur. You can also look buyers up on line, but there's getting to be less of them around. Coyotes don't bring too much around here either , probably in the $15 range. It's hard for the eastern 'yotes to compete with the big, thick fur of the western dog.


----------



## bronzebackyac

Kyfisherman1 said:


> yea skin em out, cut out the tenderloins, soak them in milk for a few hours in the fridge.. take them out and pour on some worcesterchire sauce, a1, and some red cooking wine, and let them sit like that a few more hours, roll in flour, fry them up and enjoy! hard to beat


You've lost your mind. They stink so bad, I don't even want to touch one, much less eat one. I throw em in the dumpster at work, or leave em lay.


----------



## sevenx

Why not bury them. In summer a carcas wont last long with vulture's, *****, inscects and various other opportunistic animals present. In winter they could last quite some time. Lime thrown in the hole will help decompose them quicker. For all the maggot fisherman they would make for a fine maggot farm. S


----------



## Reel Thing

Kyfisherman1 said:


> yea skin em out, cut out the tenderloins, soak them in milk for a few hours in the fridge.. take them out and pour on some worcesterchire sauce, a1, and some red cooking wine, and let them sit like that a few more hours, roll in flour, fry them up and enjoy! hard to beat


Tastes Like Chicken


----------



## Arnton Tiger

General Tso's Chicken maybe


----------



## davycrockett

Check out this link for a buyer near you. www.ohiostatetrapper.org 
To each his own but I don't understand why anyone would leave something lay that has any kind of value. If a 'yote is worth $10 and you kill only a couple a season that's $20 more to pay for gas, ammo etc. Good luck


----------



## T-180

My 16 year old son got a 44 pound male on 12/27 in a snare ......... the pelt measured 67 1/2" and has a beautiful reddish tint to it. He says it's going on his wall after getting tanned. So much for making money on these things !!Any others we get are getting stretched, dried, & sold.
We'll start the calling as soon as it freezes back up & hopefully get a couple more out of the local population.
Good hunting,
Tim


----------



## ParmaBass

About how much is it to tan a Yote pelt?


----------



## T-180

I haven't checked yet, but I know to get a good "soft"(clothing) tan of a red fox last year it was right at $30 + shipping. I am considering doing it myself & "hard" tanning it by splitting down the belly, tacking down to plywood, and salting it down. Used to do that for rabbit pelts years ago & it was pretty simple ; not sure how well it would work for a yote though. I'll post when I find the prices for the various tans.
Tim


----------



## Orlando

T-180 - The name Richard Westfall sure brings back memories. I'm sure thats the same guy I used to sell pelts to 30 years ago. Thats how I made my money when I was still in school. Didn't know he was still around. Real nice guy and always paid more than anyone else.


----------



## T-180

Orlando,
Dick Westfall has been around for quite a few seasons !!! I started selling to him in the 70's ; he was always fair , helpful , & didn't over grade everything. My 16 year old has started trapping now & he will probably sell to him unless we go to a OSTA auction. 

Parma,
Looks like $30 for a 'yote tanning + shipping. Still looking for someone close to home, if possible


----------



## ParmaBass

Thanks, seems reasonable.


----------



## JOE W

here is my 1st coyote took it during the special weekend for shotgun !!


----------



## T-180

Nice shooting Joe W ..... that's a much smaller target than a deer. I feel that all of us deer hunters should shoot every coyote we get an opportunity on.

Hey guys, check out my photo gallery ...... there's 2 pix of my son's 'yote & it shows how big it was (my son's 5'10 or so)


----------



## Rubyrooster

I will take any coyote pelts if you are just going to let them go to waste! I am having somebody teach me how to preserve pelts, and i really would like a coyote pelt and would hate to see any go to waste. I am in northeast ohio area and will pick it up!!! Please email me at 'mulanda17 @ yahoo . com'! Thank you!!! Please please please get ahold of me to take them off your hands! If you arent going to use it, why waste it!??


----------



## The Big Ugly

I got one with my bow a few years ago and I consider it to be a pretty good trophy. I took it to a taxidermist and told him I just wanted to be able to tack it up on the wall. He said he could dry tan it so would be stiff not soft which works good for pinning up on the wall. It loooks great and I'm thinkin he charged me $90 to skin it and tan it.


----------



## KansasBoy

Anyone here ever tried skinning yotes with an air compressor? Makes quick work of it! You have to do a little fleshing afterwards, but its way faster than the old way!


----------



## The Ojibwa

Prices for fur are in the dump...on the taxidermy forum I frequent they are practically a dime a dozen for full prime, skinned well, salted, AND shipped. Keep a few for youself, maybe even sell a few, and hide the rest discretely...after all, possums and ***** gotta eat too. Most places could benefit from a reduction in yote numbers so you shouldn't feel bad curbing their numbers.


----------



## saugeyesam

I know this will upset a few people but I don't shoot them anymore for the reason Chip stated above. They aren't worth anything and none of the taxidermists around my area will even touch them. I called last year to have one mounted and every place i called said they won't do a yote no matter how good the pelt is. So I just let them walk, I've seen at least a dozen this year already and just couldn't bring myself to kill'em.


----------



## c. j. stone

I heard some dealer got $70 for a stuffed one at a flea market(someone wanted it for a hunting cabin), but I'm sure it cost more than that to get it done!


----------



## walkerdog

Your lucky to get $5 for a prime coyote now a days. If you wanna save some cash tan it yourself. You can tan the hide yourself with the brains.


----------



## floater99

Boil in 30 wt oil for 9 hrs throw out yote and drink oil


----------



## Scum_Frog

I would make some calls to local conservation buildings.....a local one to me was paying $50 per yote shot and killed. It was government funded and all you needed to do was show them the yote and where you **** it and they gave you $50. I am pretty sure the funds are gone now for this area but I would definitely call around and see if they are active anywhere else.


----------



## mickeysdad

Scum_Frog said:


> show them the yote and where you **** it and they gave you $50.


I imagine there's people out there that would pay more than $50 to see you **** a yote 

I love fun with typos lol


----------



## foundationfisher

Scum_Frog said:


> I would make some calls to local conservation buildings.....a local one to me was paying $50 per yote shot and killed. It was government funded and all you needed to do was show them the yote and where you **** it and they gave you $50. I am pretty sure the funds are gone now for this area but I would definitely call around and see if they are active anywhere else.


when i was a kid back in the '60's that's how the bounty on foxes was done. so much money was allocated by county, and when the money was gone, they stopped paying. had to take the fox's feet to the dog pound, the dog warden filled out some paperwork, they sent you a check. 4 bux per fox. i got 12 bux, a fortune back then to a 14 year old kid.


----------



## katfish

I read a few comments about eating coyote and it jogged my memory.

In several accounts of mountain men from Journals and historical documents like Lewis and Clark, I remember accounts of all the critters eaten.

Souix Indians report eating coyote and they get revenge from within.
They commonly ate dogs but couldn't handle coyote meat.

Lewis and Clark reported that it made the men so sick that it was fighting its way back out.

Many accounts from starving mountain men claimed that no one could hold it down. Keep in mind they ate what they could including skunk and beaver.


----------

